# Tirar los trastos



## Dorothea

Tirar los trastos

Any similar expression in English?


----------



## AJA

Quizas...............Get rid of your junk


----------



## Dorothea

AJA thank you very much, but I am afraid it does not convey what I really mean.


----------



## AJA

Que quieres decir?


----------



## Laia

Tirar los trastos = tirar la caña = intentar ligar con alguien


----------



## Dorothea

Es una expresión hecha, sí, es como insinuarse, pero no físicamente, sino a través del lenguaje.


----------



## Laia

Quizás aquí encuentres alguna expresión parecida a la que buscas.


----------



## AJA

Intentar ligar con alguien..........To try to hook up with someone.


----------



## AJA

dorothea.......puedes usar la expresion en una frase?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Dorothea said:
			
		

> Es una expresión hecha, sí, es como insinuarse, pero no físicamente, sino a través del lenguaje.



I don't know what your phrase means in Spanish but I'm guessing you are probably talking about "flirting." It's a good idea to explain what you are trying to say because one word or phrase frase can mean many things (especially in different countries).

Like if a man told a woman : "Don't be shy, I don't bite. Unless you want me to." That's _flirting_.


----------



## el_empollon

In Spain, tirar los trastos  = *to hook up with someone, have a one-night-stand with someone.*
** 
¡Un saludo!


----------



## The Mack

con respeto a los demas creo que hay otra opcion mas adecuada.
tirar los trastos es como estar detras de alguien o como dicho antes intentar ligar con alguien.
en ingles diria...try to get with him/here
un ejemplo
"John really likes Mary." "Yeah it was really obvious last night, he was trying to get with her all night."

P.S.
have a one night stand, por lo menos aqui en espana significa "echar un polvo"
por favor sed indulgente con la falta de accentos.


----------



## tuvir

En EspaÑa Usamos Mas Sobretodo En Madrid 
Tirar Los Tejos


----------



## clotimer

Subo el tema.
Aparte de try to get on someone, ¿alguna otra idea?
Porque flirting y one-night stand no implican la misma idea, como señalasteis arriba


----------



## Argónida

tuvir said:


> En EspaÑa Usamos Mas Sobretodo En Madrid
> Tirar Los Tejos


 
Perdona tuvir, pero Madrid es sólo una parte de España. Yo también vivo en España (aunque no en Madrid), y aquí lo más usual es "tirar los trastos".


----------



## packattack

I would say that he is hitting on her.   to hit on someone is the sense that you are using here for tirar los trastos.


----------



## clotimer

Hitting on someone? Cool, I have never heard that before,many thanks


----------



## clotimer

That is American English, right?


----------



## packattack

Yes, it is an american expression.


----------



## Basenjigirl

OK. So, to clarify, "tirar los trastos" = to have a one night stand ?
 OR 
to hit on someone? 

Which one is it? A one-night stand is totally different from hitting on someone.


----------



## clotimer

TIrar los trastos does NOT mean you get on someone, I mean you just try  So it should be, hit on someone, not one night stand.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

_Tirarse los trastos _quiere decir _pelearse_, aunque de repente hace unos pocos años se ha empezado a usar, disléxicamente, por _tirar los tejos_. 

En cuanto a la pregunta de Basenjigirl, si _to have one night stand _significa _echar un polvo, pasar la noche juntos, _entonces no se puede traducir por _tirar los *tejos*_, que no implica que consigas pasar la noche con alguien, sólo que lo estás intentando.


----------



## oliviaF

Creo que también podría ser "pick up somebody" pero es el hecho de flirtear, no significa que se consiga el objetivo jejeje


----------



## maniega

Coincido con Surinam. Incluso se dice "tirarse/echarse los trastos a la cabeza", con lo que poco hay de flirteo y más de bronca.

Saludos.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Exactamente, maniega, _tirarse los trastos a la cabeza_. Un saludo.


----------



## lingoguysw5

To hit on someone is also used as a UK expression. It was just a one night stand = Fue solo una aventura pasajera. I should know I have had loads of them


----------



## Dark Faith

tirar los trastos is NOT have a one night standard

In Spain you say "tirar los trastos"="tirar los tejos"="echar la caña"
I am not from Madrid, but I have heard and use more the second one.
It means to say things to get the other person. Like, saying kinda obvious things in an intimate way... But enough under cover not to be "rejected", just ignored if the intentions are not returned. Get me?

So, hitting on someone is that? Good to know


----------



## Campanilla1982

To hit on someone = Tirar los trastos.

I don't know the meaning of "To have a one night stand". Does it mean "sleep just one night with someone you have just met?


----------



## Dark Faith

Yep, one-night sex. I don't know if it's necessary that "you have just met".


----------



## Lerma

La acepción de la expresión _*tirar los trastos*_ que se refiere a intentar ligar o a flirtear y a veces con miras de mayor alcance es relativamente reciente en el español de España. Generalmente decíamos _*tirar los tejos*_ (y no sólo en Madrid) tal y como tuvir afirma. Diré más: en su acepción más antigua _*tirar *_y, sobre todo, _*tirarse los trastos*_ (a la cabeza) contenía un matiz de agresividad entre personas que no se llevaban bien y que normalmente conducía a rupturas más que a ligues. Nos ha ocurrido como en tantas otras expresiones, que olvidado su sentido original han pasado a significar algo completamente distinto. En este caso está claro para mí que se han sustituído los tejos por los trastos sin que los que utilizan la expresión de nuevo significado sepan en muchos casos de qué mutación procede.


----------



## divina

Tengo otro ejemplo. Es un diálogo entre marido y mujer.


Mujer: Tengo el trabajo.
Marido: ¿Te han dado el trabajo sin pedirte títulos ni experiencia?
Mujer: Sí.
Marido: ¿Quién es el gerente?
Mujer: ¿Qué quieres decir con quién es el gerente?
Marido: ¿Era un tío?
Mujer: No.
Marido: ¿Te tiraba los trastos?
Mujer: Era una mujer.
Marido: Venga ya. ¿En serio?
Mujer: Sí.
Marido: Eso espero.

He’s asking “Was he hitting on you?” but it’s not about a one night stand.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Basenjigirl said:


> OK. So, to clarify,
> 
> "tirar los trastos" = to have a one night stand ?
> OR
> *to hit on someone?*
> 
> Which one is it?




It's the second one.

But sometimes it's also used as the first one - depending on users, or contexts.


'Tirarle los trastos / los tejos a alguien' are two slang expressions that I heard mostly in Andalusia (both. Also with 'los tejos'). In Galicia (Northwest), where I am from, they are not used.

Another one is 'entrarle a alguien'.

And, indeed, they mean, 'to flirt' - but in a rather obvious or brazen way, as the literal meaning of the expression very clearly points to, since taken literally, it means 'to throw 'tiles' or 'things' at someone'.

You could translate it as:

- To chat / pick s.o. up
- To ask s.o. out
- To be after s.o.
- To come on (strong) to s.o.
- To get off with s.o.
- To hit on s.o.  (AE)

To start a romantic or sexual relationship | Macmillan Thesaurus


However, bear in mind that besides that meaning, it is also sometimes used with the other meaning discussed across the thread, of 'to bed / to lay s.o.' (that is, in American English; 'getting to third base').

Not very precisely, you might say... But, hey! this is slang, right? So, many times the usages and meanings are fluid and variable - and, also, sometimes, just plain confused.




Surinam del Nord said:


> _Tirarse los trastos* (a la cabeza)* _quiere decir _pelearse_, aunque de repente hace unos pocos años se ha empezado a usar, disléxicamente, por _tirar los tejos_.




These are two very different expressions... They are unrelated.

They have three clear differences:

1- In their register
(The first one is a colloquial one, the second one is slang).
2- In their meaning
(The first one means to argue', the second one, is rather the opposite).
3- Grammatically, in the pronouns they use
(The first one, with a distributive pronoun, the second one, with an object pronoun).


'Tirar*se* los trastos (a la cabeza)', is a colloquial expression that means 'to argue (heatedly)'.

But note that pronoun 'se', which refers to 'two or more people among themselves'. That is, 'each other'.

However, this other usage we are discussing here is a slang expression, and quite separate.

This isn't 'tirar*se* los tejos', but 'tirar*le* los tejos (a alguien)' - that is, *'to someone'. *

Here it doesn't mean 'each other', but 'to someone' (= 'one person to another').


----------

